# no no no no



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

it is all starting again    just got a new roadster...in black    swirl city    the pain the pain. looks like i will be busy for the next few weeks


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Give you something to do on the long dark nights... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> it is all starting again    just got a new roadster...in black    swirl city    the pain the pain. looks like i will be busy for the next few weeks


Cool. If you make a good job of that you can do mine... :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> it is all starting again    just got a new roadster...in black    swirl city    the pain the pain. looks like i will be busy for the next few weeks


SYD, Excellent is it phantom black, then you can get some practice in before doing mine :wink: :wink:

SAV...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Enjoy the pain mate


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You know he will, he secretly can't wait to get stuck in ;-) should be titled Yes Yes Yes Yes ;-)

Charlie


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Charlie said:


> You know he will, he secretly can't wait to get stuck in ;-) should be titled Yes Yes Yes Yes ;-)
> 
> Charlie


  :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> it is all starting again    just got a new roadster...in black    swirl city    the pain the pain. looks like i will be busy for the next few weeks


Come on syd lets see the before state, where's the pics ??

Its it for the Gorgeous [smiley=gorgeous.gif] mrs syd the roadster :?:

SAV...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[quote="SAVTT240"

Its it for the Gorgeous [smiley=gorgeous.gif] mrs syd the roadster :?:

SAV...  [/quote]
Thats what he said Sav but the qS was ment to be for mrs syd at the start :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> [quote="SAVTT240"
> 
> Its it for the Gorgeous [smiley=gorgeous.gif] mrs syd the roadster :?:
> 
> SAV...


Thats what he said Sav but the qS was ment to be for mrs syd at the start :wink:[/quote]

lo it's now OFFICIAL FROM SHMBO  the QS is now mine :roll: 8) :lol: she says i can even put my private plate from my van on it... 8) it has only taken 3 new cars in as many months to get to this point [smiley=bomb.gif] women :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > it is all starting again    just got a new roadster...in black    swirl city    the pain the pain. looks like i will be busy for the next few weeks
> ...


 will be making a start this weekend sav, i will get some pics up


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> it is all starting again    just got a new roadster...in black    swirl city    the pain the pain. looks like i will be busy for the next few weeks


I too have just brought a Black TT (Mk1) with plenty of swirls on it. Anyone have any ideas how to get rid of them and get it looking as good as new. Thinking of HD cleansing it first and then just applying plenty of Cannuaba Wax, unless someone has a miracle way of doing it in quick time???
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dino said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > it is all starting again    just got a new roadster...in black    swirl city    the pain the pain. looks like i will be busy for the next few weeks
> ...


Miracle way is to park it outside Syd's house for a couple of days :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Dino said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


pmsl :lol:



> I too have just brought a Black TT (Mk1) with plenty of swirls on it. Anyone have any ideas how to get rid of them and get it looking as good as new. Thinking of HD cleansing it first and then just applying plenty of Cannuaba Wax, unless someone has a miracle way of doing it in quick time???


well you can come and help me machine polish for a good 12hrs m8..... that will give you a good idea how to do yours 8)


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

If you live anywhere near Warwick l may just sneak my car round one day for the 12 hour treatment


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on Syd you know you love it :lol: Anyway black is the best colour after all and I am, sure Mrs Syd will love it once you have got it up to scratch well without them anyway


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

les said:


> Come on Syd you know you love it :lol: Anyway black is the best colour after all and I am, sure Mrs Syd will love it once you have got it up to scratch well without them anyway


you are right there m8, for looks a well prept black car will out shine any colour..... its just that 5 mins after you have finished it needs a full dusting lol

this is what my goal is....










if i can get it to look as good as this...well it would be a difficult choice what car to turn out in


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Syd you know you love it :lol: Anyway black is the best colour after all and I am, sure Mrs Syd will love it once you have got it up to scratch well without them anyway
> ...


 Well Syd if you want to do a practice run on mine feel welcome to and I wont charge you a penny :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> Well Syd if you want to do a practice run on mine feel welcome to and I wont charge you a penny :roll:


Mine will be easier Syd. I don't have all the stick-on paraphernalia on my arse... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Well Syd if you want to do a practice run on mine feel welcome to and I wont charge you a penny :roll:
> ...


 I have heard you arse is covered in anal paraphernalia rich :lol: Anyway i'm local to Syd plus hes on of the NW crew
:wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> I have heard you arse is covered in anal paraphernalia rich :lol:


!

Who told you about my piercings?!  

I've got more ball bearings built in to my bits than you have in your whole garage :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard you arse is covered in anal paraphernalia rich :lol:
> ...


 That sounds a load of balls to me :roll:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Well if any of you want to pop down or up to Northampton, I will happily show you how to use both a DA and a Rotary, will do your front wing to show you, then the rest is up to you, unless you give me some of that lovely money..


----------

